# Deep Fried Turkeys....or things you'd never do again



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

I had a request for deep fried turkey over Christmas Holiday from a client.....having seen it done but never actually being the one to cook one I said "sure, why not".....famous last words...
God was smiling and it did not snow, rain, sleet etc......it was actually a pretty night.

So, after opening the turkey package I had to cut out a substantial plastic piece......the peanut oil came up to temp and I dropped a sputtering damp bird into this vat in a drained stairwell outside the party room......
the turkey's turned out ok....but what do you do with the oil when your done....or the GROSS pot/stand/insert etc.....now this is offsite catering.
I packaged it in large industrial bags and took it to a carwash.....again the weather was in the mid-60s so it was no biggy to pressure wash it.....still what a mess.
Never AGAIN......this time I was lucky......
So, is there something you've agreed to then kicked yourself later and promised NEVER EVER to do it again?


----------



## a la carte (Jan 8, 2005)

I've agreed to cook 4 gallons of soup, per day, to a coffee shop - aaargh!!! I'm sooooo sick of soup!


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

I bet....7 days a week? Can it be as simple as a pureed butternut or a tomato based vegetable?


----------



## a la carte (Jan 8, 2005)

Yup, 7 days per week, of course I do a blitz for a few days and then deliver...I wish I could use the pureed veggie soups - tried it for a while and they promptly told me that "meatier" soups were preferred!!! Can't blame a girl for tryin'! Personally, I love pureed veggie soups - a staple in this family and the only way to get my kids to eat their veggies!

 About the turkey tho - don't even think I'd attempt that at home. It's bad enough to have to wash the fryer at home, but to go to the car wash! That's dedication!


----------

